# Trivia 2/18



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2019)

trivia 2/18
DID YOU KNOW...
The word "cancer" is related to the word "crab" in Latin.  Greek physicians
Hippocrates and Galen, among others, noted the similarity of  swollen tumors
with veins to crabs.

1. Word Play Dept ;
Local residents were upset as their barber shop had been  broken into and a
number of wigs stolen  The Police were C_______ the Area  .
2. Name the novel in which Walter Eberhart, who is either a  loving husband
or wants to replace his wife with a robot,  appears...
3. What were the names of Lucy Ricardo's friendly neighbors  ?
4. Which Sports trophy is the oldest ?
  a. - Stanley Cup
  b. - America's Cup
  c. - Lombardi Trophy
  d. - Commissioner's Trophy (World Series  Winner)
5. What does the Saffir-Simpson scale measure?
  a. - Hurricane
  b. - Tornado
  c. - Earthquake
  d. - Storm surge
6. Name Queen Elizabeth II's Children ...
(Hint; there are four...)
7. The first dinosaur bones were found in what country  ?
  a. - Western USA
  b. - Eastern Russia
  c. - Southern India
  d. - Central China

8. The word 'umbrella' comes from the base word 'umbra' - what  does umbra 
translate to in English ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Throw a porcupine into the pond and it will  float.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Combing 
2. The Stepford Wives
3. Fred and Ethel Mertz
4. - b
5. - a
6. Charles, Ann, Andrew, and Edward
7.- d
8. Shadow

TRUTH !!
Porcupines are buoyant, thanks in part to the hollow structure  of their
quills. These sharp spines are solid at the base and tip but  mostly hollow
in the middle, with a light spongy material (the quill  medulla) sealed off
inside. This helps porcupines float, but although North  American, crested
and brush-tailed porcupines are keen swimmers, not all  porcupine species are
fond of water. Porcupine quills are even sometimes used by  fishermen as
floats. The main function of quills, though, is for defense.  North American
porcupines have up to 30,000 quills each measuring around ten  centimeters
(four inches) long; if a predator gets too close the barbed  tips snag into
their skin.


----------

